

Idea Dump | willgrant.org - wgx
http://willgrant.org/idea-dump-3

======
culturestate
If This Then That - <http://ifttt.com/> \- is a good step toward filling the
Social Sync hole, even if it is a little clunky (since you'd need to set up a
separate recipe for every sync scenario).

~~~
wgx
Agree - it would be nice to have a site that 'just works' though, with less/no
flexibility.

------
forkrulassail
I use a proximity (WiFi) app on Android - it's pretty decent - phone doesn't
lock and password manager active when connected to my specific WiFi node & MAC
address.

~~~
wgx
Interesting - do you have a link / app name?

~~~
vibragiel
I think he/she means this:
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.benhirashima.unloc...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.benhirashima.unlockwithwififree)

------
hxa7241
Calling it a 'dump' seems rather downbeat (a dump is "a site for depositing
garbage"). Something like idea corner' would be more encouraging.

~~~
TeMPOraL
It's a good analogy, IMO. You don't want to start a garden of those ideas, you
want to throw them out of your head, dump somewhere where they won't disturb
you and someone else may just take them.

------
wgx
Previous instalments: <http://willgrant.org/category/ideas/>

